# 704z Rotor cup



## thereelguy850 (Jun 10, 2013)

looking for a 704Z rotor cup.the one on my reel right now has been drilled and I do not like tthe look of it.anyone have a spare and want sell or trade it?I'm not concerned if its missing the bail assembly on it and if its missing paint or decals thats ok too.just need the cup


----------



## 285mdelmar (Jan 1, 2014)

go to ono bait and tackle last time i saw a penn 704z reel for 60 dollars older but turned like it shoud. and it is used they are in gulf breeze fl


----------



## thereelguy850 (Jun 10, 2013)

Thanks I'll definitely check them out!


----------



## Pompano Joe (Jan 28, 2009)

Call or text me tomorrow. I'm pretty sure I've got one.

850-516-2409


----------

